# Neat video



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Found this time lapse. Very cool.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That is wild.


----------



## ShadmorePlowing (Nov 6, 2009)

That was a sweet time lapse video!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

nice, i didnt see any plow trucks go by all night.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

It's hilarious how within a second of video there is a 4-5" increase on the table.


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thats really cool!


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

That's a neat video


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

that just goes to show you how fast the weather changes as we sleep. when we are expected to get anything above a 30% chance, i cant sleep at all. it seems that im up all nite long , checking the change. could you imagine getting up to that and having accounts to plow.. damm, talk about a long day!!


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice. I was focused on the table top, thought it was unimpressive until it crept up the legs and seat of the chair. Then Wow! Reminds me of 1968 Northern Illinois + 40 mph winds.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Very good video! Great find!


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great Video!



THEGOLDPRO;924179 said:


> nice, i didnt see any plow trucks go by all night.


I was thinking the same thing. Good luck making your first past threw that!


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

*That was a sick vid........ wish that was happening here*


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

Knockah22;925789 said:


> Great Video!
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. Good luck making your first past threw that!


Nice video. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

it just starting dumping right after night fall


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

Very cool, we still wish N.E. Pa. got some of that dump. maybe we'll see a monster this winter!


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Goes to show how powerful mother nature is. Cool Vid


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Cool vid



THEGOLDPRO;924179 said:


> nice, i didnt see any plow trucks go by all night.





Knockah22;925789 said:


> Great Video!
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. Good luck making your first past threw that!


Happens all the time by me. Anything over 6" and the side streets don't get touched until the main roads are clear.

Nothing some torque and weight can't overcome.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Cool. Looked like a flood with snow.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Viery nice post..........


----------

